# 84 Travelcraft brake system



## OkieMa (Mar 18, 2018)

Major leak behind master cylinder. What needs replacing, gasket??, o-ring?? or what. Need help with info. Stuck in a parking lot, need help asap


----------



## C Nash (Mar 20, 2018)

You will have to replac or rebuild the master Cylinder


----------

